

iOS cache_encryptedA.db contains unencrypted geo-locations harvested by apps - zolder
http://www.corbiaux.be/blog/?p=8

======
pudquick
iOS 6 - which is because this is a 3GS.

Welcome to 2012!

[http://www.binaryintel.com/iphone-forensics-location-
informa...](http://www.binaryintel.com/iphone-forensics-location-information-
mfc-2012/)

Nice screenshots, though?

Your device has to be jailbroken to access it. This file doesn't show up in
device backups.

Now - tried jailbreaking an iOS 7 device and seeing if it was still there?
That might actually grab some headlines.

(Though, that might be a little hard for anyone who's decided to PIN /
password lock their phone - since your phone has to be unlocked now to approve
pairing to an unknown device ....)

~~~
makomk
We're in 2014 and a second hand 3GS still costs more than many of the cheaper
newly manufactured Android phones. I'm pretty sure plenty of people are still
using them.

------
nezza-_-
IOS = Cisco Internetnetwork Operating System

iOS = Apple's mobile operating system

As someone who works/worked with both it always irritates me when they're
spelled 'wrong'.

~~~
digitalnalogika
The first word of the title gets auto-capitalized no matter what you put
inside, so you have to go and manually edit it to "iOS" afterwards. That's why
you frequently see "IOS" and "IPhone" at the beginning of the title if the
links are recent and no mod has edited it yet.

~~~
zolder
but I do have to admit I spelled it as "IOS" :)

------
craz
Isn't this just part of assisted GPS? iOS caches the locations of recently
seen wireless access points to speed up location services.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assisted_GPS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assisted_GPS)

~~~
richardwhiuk
Yes

------
midas007
Reminiscent of the consolidated.db debacle:

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2011/apr/20/iphone-
tra...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2011/apr/20/iphone-tracking-
prompts-privacy-fears)

~~~
zolder
As I said: i didn't think this was something new. It was however not foreseen
that this particular app would be harvesting my location, hence the surprise.

